# Current USA satellite plus pro color settings help



## chuckb (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm new to aquatic plants and recent got a current USA 48-60 inch satellite plus pro by accident when I ordered an open box deal from an online store for 50 bucks. I have a standard 55 gallon tank with super red jeweled cichlids and some unknown plants that I purchased from a local fish store. I know the light is a full spectrum 6500k light but what should I set the red green blue and white settings to? To promote healthy growth for the plants. I know it needs a good cleaning. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Plants need mainly blue and red light. If you turn these up to there max then adjust the rest of the colors to be pleasing to your eyes you should have more than enough light in the rest of the spectrum to make your plants happy. But beware many RED's do not have a wide enough band width to make your plants happy. So unless they are using a combination of different reds the reds may still be lacking.


----------

